# "deployment clasp"???



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know anything about these: can you recommend a good quality one? (I'm sure there are cheap Chinese ones made wobbly).

From what I know, they attach to a leather watchband and turn it into something like a SS bracelet.

Does the watchband need cutting, or cutting off the buckle??

I just received a nice leather watchband and I'm thinking about whether the deployant thing makes sense here. What's your take on this?

thanks


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Check out.....mywatchmaker.net

He's excellent to buy from and has very high quality deployment buckles. I've purchased from him multiple times and the strap does not need to cut. Just remove the buckle and install the clasp.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

ZIPPER79 said:


> Check out.....mywatchmaker.net
> 
> He's excellent to buy from and has very high quality deployment buckles. I've purchased from him multiple times and the strap does not need to cut. Just remove the buckle and install the clasp.


What he said. The RHD brand is excellent, and I've got 5 or 6, at least. For about $38, you can have a deployant that matches up with most of the best OEM clasps that I've got.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out Hirsch. They make nice straps and deployments.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is not deployment, it is deployant.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Nokie said:


> It is not deployment, it is deployant.


Nokie, you say "deployant" we say "deployment"

According to Wiki your version does not exist !!!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Nokie said:


> It is not deployment, it is deployant.





WatchObsession said:


> Nokie, you say "deployant" we say "deployment"
> 
> According to Wiki your version does not exist !!!


Thought we are already settled about this. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/time-settle-once-all-deployant-vs-deployment-360266.html :-d


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

WatchObsession said:


> Nokie, you say "deployant" we say "deployment"


I'm not a native speaker and could obviously be wrong, but I believe "deployment" is a noun and "deployant" is an adjective. As such, "deployant clasp" is a clasp that deploys (opens). A "deployment clasp" would have to be a clasp that you would use for your deployment (military).

With the un-edited internet a lot of errors have become established expressions. I think my favorite might be "wolla" or "walla" which seem to be used 10:1 to the correct "voilà". If it's not already in the dictionaries, give it a year or two.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Wiki rules !!!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

WatchObsession said:


> Nokie, you say "deployant" we say "deployment"
> 
> According to Wiki your version does not exist !!!
> 
> View attachment 3665954


Neither does deployment (clasp or buckle). Time for somebody to write up a Wikipedia article.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

BrentYYC said:


> Neither does deployment (clasp or buckle). Time for somebody to write up a Wikipedia article.


Missing the point, "deployant" does not exist as a word in the Wikipedia Encylopdia, Oxford Dictionary etc, whereas Deployment does, so how can a clasp be referred to as a "deployant" when there is no such word ??


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

kevral said:


> I'm not a native speaker and could obviously be wrong, but I believe "deployment" is a noun and "deployant" is an adjective. As such, "deployant clasp" is a clasp that deploys (opens). A "deployment clasp" would have to be a clasp that you would use for your deployment (military).
> 
> With the un-edited internet a lot of errors have become established expressions. I think my favorite might be "wolla" or "walla" which seem to be used 10:1 to the correct "voilà". If it's not already in the dictionaries, give it a year or two.


err, no, but if you really wanna get technical, 'deployment' is the noun form of 'deploy', and the adjectival form is 'deployable'; deployant is not a word in the english language. there's nothing wrong with using a noun ("deployment") in place of an adjective, either. it's called a noun adjunct. other such examples are 'chicken soup', chicken being a noun and not an adjective (such as 'hot soup'), or 'field player', field also being a noun and not an adjective (such as in 'fast player').

therefore, deployment clasp is the proper nomenclature. end of story.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure of the origin of deployant/deployment in this context, but I think either is a silly term to describe a watch buckle. I think "folding clasp" (or buckle) or perhaps "security clasp" (or buckle) are simpler, more descriptive, and without linguistic controversy.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

WatchObsession said:


> Missing the point, "deployant" does not exist as a word in the Wikipedia Encylopdia, Oxford Dictionary etc, whereas Deployment does, so how can a clasp be referred to as a "deployant" when there is no such word ??


I am sure a lot of French words do not appear in an English dictionary, so do we dismiss most of the words that are associated with our hobby?

It was invented by Louis Cartier in 1910, Just picture Louis reaching up to his bookshelf and grabbing an English dictionary and deciding on deployment as the name for his new invention.... doesn't work for me.

Try Google translate for the French word "deployante" and it comes out in English as "deployant" which makes a lot more sense.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

WatchObsession said:


> Missing the point, "deployant" does not exist as a word in the Wikipedia Encylopdia, Oxford Dictionary etc, whereas Deployment does, so how can a clasp be referred to as a "deployant" when there is no such word ??


First of all, Wikipedia is not a dictionary or an encyclopedia. It's simply a collection of reference articles written by the public about whatever topic they choose (I've written several myself), so the fact that something isn't listed in Wikipedia really doesn't mean anything.

As far as it not being referred to in an actual dictionary like Oxford, there are thousands of words of a technical nature that aren't in the dictionary, and deployant is simply one of many. I just searched for "tourbillon" and it's not in the Oxford dictionary either, but we all know what it is.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Who gives a crap if people say deployment or depolyant. Tomato Tamato Let's not be nasty. I have used both words.


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

VabaX said:


> err, no, but if you really wanna get technical, 'deployment' is the noun form of 'deploy', and the adjectival form is 'deployable'; deployant is not a word in the english language. there's nothing wrong with using a noun ("deployment") in place of an adjective, either. it's called a noun adjunct. other such examples are 'chicken soup', chicken being a noun and not an adjective (such as 'hot soup'), or 'field player', field also being a noun and not an adjective (such as in 'fast player').
> 
> therefore, deployment clasp is the proper nomenclature. end of story.


If deploying is the proper English adjectival form of deploy, then this is a deploying clasp and we are both wrong.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

BrentYYC said:


> I just searched for "tourbillon" and it's not in the Oxford dictionary either, but we all know what it is.


tourbillon: translation of tourbillon in English in Oxford dictionary (French-English) :think:


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

VabaX said:


> therefore, deployment clasp is the proper nomenclature. end of story.


At some point in the last 7 years, Wiktionary has made an entry:
It is "deployant".


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

kevral said:


> At some point in the last 7 years, Wiktionary has made an entry:
> It is "deployant".


Thanks for reviving a 7 yrs old thread.


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

Happy to help. 
Thought it was fitting since it was my first post in those 7 years.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

.


----------



## grindaur (Feb 14, 2014)

To carry an amusing thread off on a tangent, is it Aluminum or Aluminium. When I was working in the UK I was corrected on numerous times. According to Merriam-Webster "*Aluminum became preferred in the United States and Canada, while aluminium became favored throughout the rest of the English-speaking world." *Not withstanding I argued the point that we were the parent company and our spelling should prevail. In proper Queen's English I was informed "what could I a member of a former colony know about the proper spelling of an English element." Even though it was discovered by a Dane, Hans Christian Orsted.


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

grindaur said:


> To carry an amusing thread off on a tangent, is it Aluminum or Aluminium.


Well, why not.
Aluminum and Aluminium are both correct, as you know, in the respective languages. In your case I think a proper response is "I am American and in America we spell it with 1 "i". I _could_ change the way I talk when I talk to you, but I think it would be very disrespectful of me to assume that you would not understand what I said otherwise".


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

kevral said:


> Well, why not.
> Aluminum and Aluminium are both correct, as you know, in the respective languages. In your case I think a proper response is "I am American and in America we spell it with 1 "i". I _could_ change the way I talk when I talk to you, but I think it would be very disrespectful of me to assume that you would not understand what I said otherwise".


...or just speak slower and louder if they don't understand the first time.


----------

